# Rahmen



## Controll (15. April 2003)

Ich hasse es !

Wieso bekommen alle so wunderschöne, megageile 3d Rahmen hin und ich ne !? [Siehe naw-team.com]

Dann mal noch ne kleine Beschwerde an die Administratoren und Entwickler dieses Boards. - Wieso kann man den Begriff 3d nicht suchen ! - Das is doch in so vielen Fällen einfach mal nur total wichtig ... 

Also. - Wie bereits entnommen, hab ich mal wieder beim suchen und googeln nix passendes gefunden.  

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein Tut zuschieben könnte, wie man in Photoshop 3d Rahmen (Oberster Qualität) hinbekommt.

Hab keinen Bock mich wegen so nem Minimum erst in 3dsmax, cinema4d, xsi oder ähnliches einzuarbeiten. (Hat für 3dsmax jemand ein absolutes anfänger tut ?)

Also dann, greetz Controll.


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. April 2003)

Im Endeffekt ganz einfach, nehme das Pfadtool
und zeichne die Flächen, die Oberste, links die Fläche
und Rechts die Fläche, vielleicht auch noch
oben oder untern die Fläche, mit Farben füllen und
mit dem Abwandler oder anderem Werkzeug Abdunklungen
einzeichnen. Unten ein erbärmliches Beispiel  


Übrigens, such doch einfach nach *3d* , dann geht es


----------



## The real Gangster (15. April 2003)

hmm... das check ich noch nicht so ganz... ich les es mir lieber morgen nochmal durch..


----------



## Mythos007 (15. April 2003)

also dein beispiel was du oben geposted hast ist garantiert
nicht mit photoshop ausschließlich erstellt worden ! ...

da wirst du um ein 3d programm deiner wahl nicht drum rum
kommen ...


----------



## El_Schubi (16. April 2003)

äh, ich dachte zuerst, daß du die seite die du angegeben hast als negativbeispiel meinst... ich find sie vom design her grauenhaft, die kabel im hintergrund gehen noch, aber der fordergrund und vor allem der ?totenkopf? sehen doch furchtbar aus 

und absolute anfänger 3dsmax tutorials gibts unter help/tutorials in max selbst, oder im handbuch. die fangen absolut bei null an!

mfg el


----------



## Controll (16. April 2003)

*[...]*

@ SmallB:

Ich bekomme ja noch nicht mal so was wie du da oben hin.
Kannste mir dazu mal ein Tut, bzw. ne schritt für schritt erlärung texten ? - Kann mit Pfade absolut ne umgehen. - Seh auch im moment ne so richtig durch, wie du das da mit den pfade gemacht haben könntest. - Bei mir werden die erstens verpixelter und 2tens wird das dann eine fläche und nicht mehrere flächen. - Selbst, wenn ich mehrere Flächen hinbekomme, kann ich die dann nicht biegen/beleuchten/3dimensionalisieren. - Und mit Abwedler, ... zu arbeiten is doch wirklich ein bisschen sehr umständlich, denkste ne auch ?

Bitte weiterhin um schnelle hilfe, greetz, controll.


----------



## Mythos007 (17. April 2003)

> Und mit Abwedler, ... zu arbeiten is doch wirklich ein bisschen sehr umständlich, denkste ne auch ?



nein - ist eigentlich gang und gebe ... und du solltest
dich unbedingt mit der funktionsweise von pfaden vertraut
machen ... kleiner tip - in diesem sinne - Mythos


----------



## Controll (17. April 2003)

*[...]*

hab mich an eure radschläge (vor allem auch an die, des abwedlers und nachbelichters) gehalten. hab mittlerweile ein relativ akzeptables ergebniss erziehlt.

wer mal gucken will: Layout 

Also dann. Greetz, Controll.


----------



## The real Gangster (17. April 2003)

sieht doch voll gut aus !


----------

